# Remington RW1K77 Reassembly



## thumb (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm reassembling my rifle and have hit a snag. I was able to get the new piston seal on but only after making a tool to be able to slide the seal on it. Now I have got the spring, spring guide and trigger in place but I am unable to push the spring in far enough to be able to put the trigger hold down bolt in. It seems like the spring guide is catching on the trigger arm but I;m not positive. I start to compress the spring in and it just hit's something solid and will not go any further.

My question is maybe should I remove the trigger first, compress the spring assembly in and while it's still compressed, install the trigger or should the trigger be in place before I try to compress the assembly?

Any help would be appreciated, I've had this gun apart now for months and want to get it back together.


----------



## thumb (Jun 19, 2013)

OK, I figured it out myself on how the trigger goes in, it was simple after I looked at the pictures I took of it *before* I took the rifle apart. 

I was also able to press the spring assembly back in and get it bolted in too. Now the rest should be easy....I hope


----------



## thumb (Jun 19, 2013)

Got it all back together and taking it to the range tomorrow but I must quote a Pink Floyd song....

"Is there anybody out there?"


----------



## thumb (Jun 19, 2013)

OK, I promise, this is my last post. Took the rifle out to the range and it worked great. I didn't have a scope on it but it felt good.

Cya!


----------

